# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Краски

## Anonymous

Пожалуйста подскажите  чем разводятся краски SUPER от Звезда.
растворители для нитро и акриловых красок не подходят.
большое спосибо за скорый ответ. :)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Насколько я понимаю, под маркой Супер Звезда разливает обычный Humbrol. Соответственно, растворители можно использовать те же, что и для Хамброла. А именно: фирменный хамброловский,  тиккурилловский "Лаккабензини" (под кисть лучше брать №1050, под аэрограф, говорят, 1032), фирменный 646, высококачественный уайтспирит.

----------


## Anonymous

Нет непоняли. Какие-нибудь бытовые раствориттели существуют.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Это Вы не поняли :-) Тикурилла - это финский производитель бытовых растворителей. Растворитель 646 - тоже вполне бытовой растворитель. Уайтспирт - тоже вполне обычный растворитель. Все эти растворители можно купить в обычном хозмаге.

Или Вы под "бытовыми" имеете в виду что-то другое? :-)

----------


## Anonymous

Что такое Хамбор наши маги и не слышали. Чем разбавить?

----------


## Anonymous

Извините. Ацетон который растворяет нитру. для SUPER  не подходит.

----------


## Kasatka

remont,

вам уже ответили чем разбавлять. 
зайдите в любой хозяйственный магазин и спросите растворитель Тиккурилла - "Лакабензин" №1032, либо уайтспирит, либо растворитель 646

Хамброл - Humbrol - это фирменная марка западного производителя модельных красок

Удачи!

----------


## timsz

Я разбавлял 646. Кроме сильного запаха, краска портилась, хотя не знаю, то ли расстворитель, то ли сама краска такая.

Сейчас они свой фирменный растворитель выпустили (с 646 не совместим, краска сворачивается). Запах гораздо слабее, и пахнет вайт-спиритом. Вайт-спирит купил, но еще не пробовал.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Ранее в банках Супер-Звезды разливалась краска от Humbrol, ныне по словам производителей там Model Master. И та и другая являются алкидной эмалью и разводятся уайт-спиритом. Какой уайт-спирит выбрать (то ли отечественный подешевле, то ли фирменный финский фирмы Тиккурила) - вам решать, мне вторые больше нравятся тем что у них практически нет запаха и они куда большей очистки и сохнет быстрее. Да и стоит он всего чуть более 100 рублей за литр - не такие уж баснословные деньги.

Когда-то во времена товарного голода уайт-спирит заменялся мною либо бензином от зажигалок Зиппо либо бензином высокой очистки "Нефрас" - он-же "Калоша", но они более тяжелые и дольше сохнут, возможно оставление пятен на поверхности краски.

----------


## Vadim Saveliev

А можно кто-нибудь здесь ответит новичку: зачем вообще надо раводить краску.  Для аэрографа я ещё могу себе представить.  Но если что-то подкрашиваете кисточкой, то это-то количество краски зачем разбавлять.    :(

----------


## Котков Андрей

Ну для аэрографа понятно зачем и до какой консистенции разводить, а под кисточку надо смотреть: - если вы собрались красить мелкие детали (например интерьер, стойки проч) - это одно, а если вы собрались красить весь самолет или танк кисточкой - то тут нужна другая консистенция, в любом случае просто проверяется - если краска густая то ее можно разбавить растворителем. 

Бывает что в процессе хранения краска вся загустевает - ее достаточно слегка разбавить и все. А весть объем вот так сразу разводить - это конечно не надо, а вдруг у краски и растворителя неидеальная "совместимость" и через несколько дней краска может свернуться.

----------


## timsz

> А можно кто-нибудь здесь ответит новичку: зачем вообще надо раводить краску.  Для аэрографа я ещё могу себе представить.  Но если что-то подкрашиваете кисточкой, то это-то количество краски зачем разбавлять.    :(


Как новичок новичку. :)

Если краска только куплена, то разводить не надо. Но открытая краска очень быстро густеет.

----------

